# OOC "Restoration"



## Mirelena (Jan 30, 2009)

So, here it is. I felt bad about letting Elorendil put up the thread because I couldn't get my tail in gear.

This is the Out Of Character/Discussion thread for the story "Restoration." This story is BY INVITATION ONLY, KTHXBAI.


----------



## Elorendil (Jan 30, 2009)

*Elorendil's profile*

Yay! We can finally get this show on the road. 

Here's my profile. Wow, reposting this takes me back to the good ol' days of MERPG!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Name:* Elorendil

*Age:* 3,549

*Gender:* Female

*Race:* Elf

*Occupation:* Horse trainer/Cross-country racer

*Weapons:* recurved bow, longsword, dagger, knives

*Family:* Unknown

*Birthplace:* Mithlond

*Home:* Rivendell

*Language:* Sindarin, Common Tongue

*History:* Elorendil was born in Mithlond. When she was 35 (the elven equivalent of a human 12 year old), she and her mother were traveling to Lothlorien to visit their distant cousin, Haldir, when they were ambushed by orcs. Her mother was killed, but Elorendil managed to escape. She was never found by her family and was presumed dead after several years passed and she was never found. In truth, she was alive, but had lost her memory due to brain damage she recieved when she was thrown from her horse. Elorendil wandered in the wilds for some time and was eventually found by Lindon, who took her to Rivendell. In time, her body was healed, but her memory never returned. When it became apparent that she would not be able to return to her family, whoever and wherever they were, Elrond adopted Elorendil and raised her. As she grew older, she learned swordfighting, archery, hand-to-hand combat, tracking and wilderness survival from Elrohir. He also allowed her to accompany him and Elladan on some of their orc hunting expeditions. Though she was treated as part of the family, as she grew older she became discontent and longed to find her true family. Eventually, she left Rivendell to search for clues to her past and to try to find her family. She wandered far and wide throughout Middle-earth searching for them, but has not yet been able to find them.

*Animal:* A white mare named Nimar and a black panther named Dúathmin.

*Magic:* Ability to communicate with animals, healing 

*Appearance:* Her hair is a dark auburn, and straight, yet full bodied at the top and ends at her waist in a beautful, loose curls. Her eyes are a deep, sapphire blue. Slender, yet surprisingly well muscled for an elf maiden, Elorendil is stunningly beautiful. 

*Dress:* When traveling, she generally wears a fitted green tunic with a silver undershirt, paired with well-tailored breeches and tall, brown leather boots. Even when not traveling, she generally prefers to wear a tunic, although she still enjoys wearing a striking gown at times.

*Personality:* Elorendil is calm, serene, and has the manners of an elf maiden. Hidden under her calm exterior is a simmers a temper that matches her fiery hair. Although she has learned to keep it in check, for the most part, it occasionally gets the best of her. Coupled with agility and lightning-fast reflexes, her anger can have deadly consequences for the subject of her wrath. Her two greatest loves are music and animals. Elorendil has an exquisite voice and takes great delight in playing the harp. She also enjoys being around animals, horses in particular. She has a deep bond with her horse, Nimar, and her panther, Dúathmin. Elorendil is often tormented by her past, both what she remembers and what she cannot. Sometimes, she feels as though she knows someone, or can almost remember something from her childhood, but can't quite put her finger on it. This both frustrates and saddens her immensely. She also suffers from nightmares resulting in unsavory encounters with the some of the crueler races of Middle-earth. She can be incredibly defiant and independent at times, a trait that occasionally crops up to frustrate her travel companions and never ceases to worry Elrond. She has a good sense of humor, and sometimes indulges in a little mischief. A masterful fighter in many areas, Elorendil is to be feared by all who have angered her.


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 2, 2009)

Finally!

Name: Chrysophalax

Race: Dragon

Appearance: 20' long 8' high at the withers, glossy green scales and elegant wings. Breathes fire, has formidable teeth and claws, is intelligent and can speak after a fashion. She is many centuries old but was born on the Withered Heath,so she knows little of the wars where her mate Magnus distinguished himself.


----------



## Illuin (Feb 2, 2009)

*NAME:* Unknown. Eventually called _Gaelmîr_ by the elven maiden Lírendil (Elorendil), and _Mîr nin_ by the rámalóke Chrysophalax.

*AGE:* Unknown

*MAKER/ORIGIN:* Unknown

*LANGUAGE:* Unknown. Believed to speak the High Elven tongue (unverified)

*APPEARANCE:* A semi-transparent, roughly (_1ft = 30cm_) cube-like artifact made of an unknown crystalline substance that radiates a soft, blue/white light from its enigmatic interior. Brightness and transparency fluctuate considerably for various unknown reasons, but it is always at its brightest when moving (as the dragon flies) in a straight line toward Rivendell. 

*HISTORY:* Unknown. Found and retrieved by the rámalóke Chrysophalax and brought to the Weeping Willow. The elven maiden Mirelena wonders if it is a prehistoric _Fëanulda_ alluded to only in legend, that may conceal ancient _ingolë_ of great importance; but she has only heard blurred rumors of such things. Chrysophalax seems to have developed a mutual bond with the mysterious relic, and feels solely responsible for its well being and providence.









_- image created by jphminne -_


----------



## Elorendil (Feb 2, 2009)

Very nice pic! It'll be helpful to have a visual idea. Mir and I were having a difficult time describing it.


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, how futuristicish! Here I was picturing something all delicate and filigree-like. Silly me!


----------



## Illuin (Feb 3, 2009)

> _Wow, how futuristicish! Here I was picturing something all delicate and filigree-like. Silly me!_


 
Yeah, they don’t mess around in the old Wild West .


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 4, 2009)

So, ladies...where are you? Let's go!


----------



## Illuin (Feb 4, 2009)

Where's Mir?


----------



## Mirelena (Feb 8, 2009)

Dead. I died. A horrible tragic death at the hands of "hell week."

Well, not really. Last week saw the final week of rehearsals before my show opened. I'm in a community theater production of "You Can't Take It With You."

I should be more consistent again now.


----------



## Mirelena (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought it might be interesting to see a dragon from someone else's point of view. I can write another post if you need me to. ^_^;;


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 13, 2009)

Hehe, cute post! Can't blame the old hobbit! Yes, another post from your elf would be helpful for Elor especially, I'm thinking.


----------



## Mirelena (Feb 15, 2009)

Done and done and done! I feel accomplished, if somewhat tardy. I figured since we're elves and a dragon, we travel much faster than hobbits... Is it too much of a stretch for us to get to Bree in two days?


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 16, 2009)

Since I have no idea where in the Shire we started from, sure, why not?

Elor? You're up next!


----------



## Elorendil (Feb 16, 2009)

I shall post as soon as I can gather my wits and I have a few spare moments, but that probably will not be until the end of the week. There just aren't enough hours in a day, this week!

Edit: I'm not dead yet!!! I hope to post on Monday night, but don't hold your breath. It may have to wait until Thursday evening, after my test.


----------



## Mirelena (Feb 28, 2009)

<sings> Oh, she's not yet dead ; she can dance and she can sing. She is not yet dead ; she can do the highland fling. She is no yet dead, no need to go to bed. No need to call the doctor 'cause she's not yet dead!



Nor is Chrys. Nor is Elor. Is Iluin? <pokes Iluin> Hellooo? <poke, poke>

As for myself, I will post soon. Do we want to use the Prancing Pony- does it have to be the Prancing Pony? Isn't there at least ONE other Inn in Bree?  Whatever you like, y'all. Seriously though.

How long do we want to be in Bree? Do we want to make it a couple posts and get ourselves in trouble, or do we want to make it a lot like we've been going along at breakneck speed?


----------



## Illuin (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, unfortunately the box "itself" doesn’t do much interacting in the story, other than blurt out an occasional Quenya outburst or warning once in a while (at least for now ). Only enough to give small hints about it’s purpose, or history etc. Since the box can only be moved along by another, it can only see things from that characters point of view, or "take in" (record) what it sees from the point of view of the character that is carrying it, or flying it around. As far as Chrysophalax, the box can "chronicle" what it witnesses through her character as she does things, and it has the ability (through logical deduction) to sense what she is thinking or feeling (but not fully) when she is carrying it around, and when it is in direct contact. 

I'll post some "behind the scenes" interaction between the box and the dragon (on her little hunting trips or something) that the Elves do not get to witness first hand. The dragon herself has given me the OK .


----------



## Elorendil (Mar 7, 2009)

Vanawen, do you enjoy poking fun at poor Elor? 

I shall try to post tomorrow or Monday, though I can't guarantee it will actually happen that soon. How quickly do we want to get to Rivendell? Shall we have a few more posts between Bree and there, or hurry our story along?


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 8, 2009)

No need to hurry the story.You never know what or whom you might encounter!


----------



## Illuin (Mar 8, 2009)

> Originally posted by
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That sounds good to me.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 9, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, love the dragon!


----------



## Mirelena (Mar 9, 2009)

That's an awesome .gif. Rock on, man. ^_^

Me? Poke fun at Elorendil? Never.

At some point in time, we need to be sure to establish the waxing and waning of the "moon." Unless you don't want to do that. However, the reasoning behind the waxing and waning was to give the story a sense of urgency. "Must happen before the light burns out! O_O "


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 10, 2009)

Heh, and my Artos Wolfhame character isn't even _in_ this RPG. He'll be sorry he missed it!


----------



## Mirelena (Mar 10, 2009)

<nervous chuckle> I remember Artos fondly. It's because of the members of that thread that I started at MERPG and now TTF. That's also why I'm still here. <warm fuzzies for dragons and MERPG-ers abound>

So, who's up for the next post? I can do another... I'm off of classes for this week. <triumphant laughter> AHAHAHAAA!


----------



## Elorendil (Mar 10, 2009)

Mir, if you want to take the next one, go for it. I think I might have time later today, but if you can do it before me, by all means!

Edit: There will be no posts coming from me, tonight. My take-home test has taken far longer than I expected, and my brain is about ready to melt and ooze out my ear.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 10, 2009)

As far as "turns" go, I say just go with the flow of the story and post whereever it seems appropriate to you. Rest assured that Chrysophalax will always make herself known whenever she wishes to!


----------



## Mirelena (Mar 13, 2009)

wootage! Sorry for being so tentative. I'm still trying to get back into the swing of things. It'll get better as we gon along, I'm sure. ^_^;;


----------



## Elorendil (Mar 13, 2009)

Woot for spring break! I shall try to post tomorrow and will be around more for the next week.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 25, 2009)

I apologize in advance to my untimely butting in but I was getting bored and decided...why not. If ti is an issue I will delete my post.

~Dar


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 26, 2009)

Actually, this kinda resolves the problem I inadvertantly created when I wrote my post.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 15, 2009)

I could make a post, but I'm thinking it would be best if someone else would first. Thoughts?


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 23, 2009)

Thoughts? You assume we are capable of thought? HAHAHAHAHA- Oh. Erm....

I'll get a post up tonight or tomorrow.

((Hi, Daranavo!))

EDIT: HA! I posted! It is obviously a few days later than I expected. ((I'msorryI'msorryI'msorry!)) However! It's there. And it's nice. And it's kinda longish. Whee.


----------



## Elorendil (May 22, 2009)

Hmmm, it would seem to me that perhaps the next post would be best written by Chrys. What do you guys think?


----------



## chrysophalax (May 25, 2009)

Nope, methinks a few more elvish posts might be in order just now.


----------



## Elorendil (May 26, 2009)

Okay, then I shall write a post later today. 

Edit: Okay, so it took me a bit longer than I expected to write a post. I hate writer's block. But it's done now... Did you want to go mutton hunting now, Chrys, or should Mir and I do another round of posts first?


----------



## chrysophalax (May 31, 2009)

Good grief! Where _was_ I when I wrote that post?! Scary stuff! Well spotted, Elor.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 3, 2009)

Erm. well my post was completely side stepped.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 3, 2009)

Not exactly! The dragon has scented something that's not right, so I'm hoping the elves will work that into their next posts. Right, ladies?


----------



## Illuin (Jun 3, 2009)

_



Erm. well my post was completely side stepped.

Click to expand...

_ 
Do not be hasty . Nothing slips by the dragon. Slow and subtle is good. Allows time for strange and unexpected twists and turns. Remember the advice of Jon Lovitz in the movie *"Big"* - _"Listen, what're you tryin' to do, get us all fired? You gotta pace yourself, slowly, slowly, slow!" _


We have plenty of time, at least until *The Hobbit* is released. After that, I think we'll all be pre-occupied with the pandemonium and madness that ensues .


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, it shall be worked into the next elvish post. Mir, where are you? I told you to post three days ago! 

Well, I shall call Mir incessantly until she posts...

Edit: Well, bugging Mir isn't working. Chrys, care to nibble on her toes until she posts?


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 27, 2009)

*mutters something about being bugged and nibbled and whatnot* I should probably complain about being so tormented, but when such lovely gals are doing the tormenting, it's hard to complain. "Thank you, miss. May I have another?" *wicked grin*

I have posted. I need to go and do some revision. I forgot to include Daranavo (sorry! >_< ), so I'm going to add another line or two.

EDIT: My revision is done. I don't think that it's quite sufficient. Daranavo, is there a clear direction you wanted this to go? Chrys, what are your thoughts? ((I rather dislike the idea of "yanking" someone's character around. Please excuse my timidity.))
Also, I sincerely apologize for not posting sooner. ((Haven't I done this before? You think something would change. >_<###)) It would make it less embarrassing if my life had some sort of horrible catastrophe, but frankly I have just not set aside the time to post. I will do my darnedest to alter that habit in the future. My apologies for abusing your (collective) patience.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, I believe Firawyn will approach one of you soon to find out if she can join, so perhaps we should wait and see how she fits in?


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 27, 2009)

*lurking* 


Yeah, I sent Elorendil a PM...or two. 


*gives adorable look*


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 28, 2009)

I got your PMs Firawyn.  I just got home from a horse show, though, and am too exhausted to make any sense of anything tonight. I skimmed them very briefly, and I think we can probably work you in at some point. I'll actually read your PMs tomorrow though and let you know my thoughts.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Good timing, Elorendil! I was just about to come here and sing the "Jeopardy" theme song...

Permission to post the profile I sent you on here for the others to look at, see what they think?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 29, 2009)

A word to the wise, Fir...don't expect instant answers from our resident elves!


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 29, 2009)

*pokes Chrys* I resent that implication! JK, I know Mir and I can be a bit slow to respond sometimes...

Sure, Firawyn, go ahead and post it here. I'm about to read Mir's post and then read through your profile. 

Edit:
Firawyn, I like your character and I think he would certainly add to the thread. I have one small request - Is it possible to change his name? Every time I see "Gilmi" I read it as "Gimli." I'm guess the readers of our thread might have similar difficulties.  

So, how do we want to proceed from here? It seems to me that whatever we are going to do with Chrys and Dar and those sheep ought to be soon - no sense in dragging it out over two pages of posts. This actually might be a good opening for Firawyn to jump in. Since her character knows about the dragon hunter, perhaps she could come to our rescue and warn us just before Chrys makes a tasty snack of the sheep?


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Hehe good thing you rushed in to defend yourself, Elorendil. I was about to say that I can be really persistent and annoying...as I'm sure Chrys will agree.  

Well, here's what I sent Elorendil, for the rest of you. I'll post it just how I sent it to her, and then I welcome any ideas on changes...particularly the name. Yeah, I do agree that "Gilmi" would be easily misread as "Gimli", Chrys, I know you're good with names...wanna help me out with that? 

*******************************************************

Name: Baraz 

Nickname: Baraz the Ranger, or the Dwarven Ranger

Race: Dwarf

Gender: Male

Age: 117

Appearance: Of average height and weight for a dwarf, with brown hair and beard, well kept . As Baraz was never interested in battles, his attire his common traveling cloths, with only a thick leather jerkin for armor.

Weapons: Baraz carries a small bow and a quiver of arrows and a dagger for hunting. He also carries a few throwing axes, just in case. He may not go looking for fights, but he cannot assume that battle will not find him nonetheless. 

Special skills/attributes: He’s friends with a dragon, called Baruk. He’s a skilled archer, and accomplished hunter and woodsman. 

Bio: See opening post. Gives background. No need to say it twice. 

********************************************************************* 


Not many folk could claim to have a dragon as a friend and companion. Not many dragons would tolerate the presence of two-footed creatures. Elves sometimes had dealings with dragons, men less often, and dwarves…well nearly always dwarves were at war with dragons, as both had a lust for treasure, and neither shared well. But he, Gilmi the Dwarf, had always been different from his kin. As a youth, Gilmi had stumbled upon a dragon egg after his father and uncles had killed a female dragon in a cave deep in the Misty Mountains. 

Gilmi had taken the egg, and hid it from his father. Then, only days later, the egg hatched, and Gilmi named the dragon “Baruk”, which meant “axes” in his tongue. Gilmi saw the dragon as a means to live a freer life than that of the Mountain folk, and as soon as Baruk grew too large to hide, the two of them left. 

For the next seventy years, all was well. Baruk, although he was certainly a dragon, knew only what Gilmi has told him of the battles between their folk, which was little. The two traveled here and there, usually in hunt of some lost treasure. They never stayed in one place very long, because they were not welcome – these dwarf and dragon companions. 

And then, Baruk began to long for answers of his origins. He left Gilmi’s company, and headed toward the Iron Hills, where he’d heard rumor of a dragon who dwelt there. Gilmi then returned to his kin in the Misty Mountains, and for a time remained there. He then made his way to Imladris, a place he knew that Baruk would know to seek him, when his quest for knowledge was complete. 

Gilmi waited in Imladris for seven years, with no word from Baruk. Then, only weeks ago, Gilmi had heard rumor of a dragon-slayer about, and began to fear for the life of his friend. He prepared himself, and set out westward from the elven city, in search of Baruk. 

Then, this very day, Gilmi had come over the crest of a hill only to spot two elves, or men he supposed, riding steeds on either side of a dragon. The dragon was green, but a different sort of green than Baruk was. This dragon was certainly in peaceful company with these two travelers, so it seemed, and Gilmi could see they were on the same road he was, though they appeared to be going to Imladris, whilst he was traveling from there. 

Gilmi decided to make camp, and take his ease near to the road, so he could watch it. This dragon was not Baruk, but it was a dragon nonetheless, and might have some knowing of the fate of Baruk. They would be upon him by nightfall, and any luck they would make camp and he could be only a voice in the dark to the dragon. Gilmi was no fool, and knew that a dragon would never guess any dwarf to be a friend.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 30, 2009)

How about Kibilinbar? It means Silverhorn. He could be Kibil for short.


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol, that name makes me think of Kibbles, the dogfood brand. XD But I like it.

So, how do we want to proceed from here? Should Kibil warn Chrys & Co. about the hunter? Should Chrys eat the sheep, then have Kibil come dashing to her rescue/warn the elves and all come dashing to the rescue?

Edit: I just had a chat with Chrys, and here is what we discussed: 
We thought it would be fun to have our Dragon Hunter (Dar) become the hunted. Not by Chrys, but by the dwarf. We were thinking perhaps Chrys could eat just enough of the sheep to "get a good bellyache, act pitiful and get lots of sympathy" while the dwarf goes after the hunter and then tells the elves who the culprit is, thus incurring the dreaded wrath of ElMir on the poor hunter.

We can decide from there what will happen and whether the hunter will join our party in the journey to Rivendell. What do you guys think? Do you like this idea, or have a different one? Chrys and I were just throwing some ideas around.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 1, 2009)

ROFL! Okay, Chrys, I liked Kibilinbar, or Kibil...until Elorendil said "Kibbles"...I'm not sure I can use that name and take my character seriously...

Try again?

So far as the plot plan goes...I like in context, but not necessarily in order. How about this:

We go on, my character meeting your lot as I prompted in my "sample entrance post". My character talks to the Elves about this and that, meanwhile, Chrys has gone hunting, and returns with the sheep. She starts to feel sick, and at that point, my character brings up that the dragon hunter is about, and that he may have used herbs, etc, etc. 

At this point, they camp the night together, talk some more, and then your lot all go forward to Rivendell in haste, both for your origional purpose, and for help for Chrys (make it more dire than just an upset stomach), and my character goes after Dar's man. (where is Dar anyway?) 

At that point, our stories split again, and your lot does what they need to do in Rivendell, and my character has gone after Dar's man. After your characters do what they need to do in Rivendell, they think back on my character and the warning that he gave them about the hunter, and about his tale of Baruk and his quest to find his dragon friend, and they elect to come back after my character, aiding him as he aided them, thus putting all of us on the same path. 

I'm not sure how this would work with what you guys have planned for this RP...since I don't know what you guys have planned...but I thought it would be a good way to give all of us a bit more time to develop our characters before they totally intergrate. 


So?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 1, 2009)

Rrrrrrrr...thanks, Elor!

As far as the plot goes, I'm easy. This is Mir's game, so she has the final say. Hopeffully she'll check in soon and give us her opinion. I'll message Dar and see what he thinks also.


----------



## Mirelena (Jul 1, 2009)

All right. I have been keeping up with the recent posts. I haven't entirely decided what I want to do. Give me until this evening to figure things out. I shall do some compare/contrast as well as discussion with various thread members. ^_^ Hopefully I/we can find a solution that leaves everyone content.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 1, 2009)

Compare and contrast?! Ack! I hoped never to hear those words again, they're so official and scarily college paper-like!  *whimper* Will I be called into a dark office somewhere?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, Fir...there's Azaghal "warrior" and Baraz "red". Do either of those appeal?


----------



## Illuin (Jul 1, 2009)

Mir's game? Really? Hmmm.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 1, 2009)

Isn't it? I dunno...I tend to lose track when it's not my creation. No offense intended! Seems the heat is making everyone a tad testy. *slinks under a cool boulder for a nap*


----------



## Illuin (Jul 1, 2009)

No, not testy. It's just an RPG. But I do recall sending out quite a few PM's that outlined my little idea that had its origins in the Weeping Willow. Just wondering when someone would remember me, that's all.


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 1, 2009)

well for now, Dar is shadowing their party. Listening, waiting, plotting. he can react to whatever happens, he is just easy like that.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 1, 2009)

chrysophalax said:


> Ok, Fir...there's Azaghal "warrior" and Baraz "red". Do either of those appeal?




I like Baraz. I'm going to go change that in the profile. Is Baruk an okay dragon name? I actually looked into that a little, but who would know a dragon name better than the great dragon herself?!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 2, 2009)

It sounds like something a dwarf would name a dragon.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 2, 2009)

It was also the first dwarven word I found that made any sense than I could pronounce! 

Uh, where'd Elorendil run off to?


----------



## Elorendil (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm here, Fir. I just didn't really have anything to contribute to the conversation, so I was just listening. What's up?

BTW, I will be out of town and away from the computer until tomorrow night. I'll be at a horse show. Wish me luck, this will be my baby horse's first show, so it could be interesting.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 3, 2009)

What event(s)? I used to show western pleasure and had LOADS of fun barrel-racing!


----------



## Elorendil (Jul 3, 2009)

Denza isn't trained to ride yet - we've had some difficulty just learning to lunge nicely. He's starting to get it, though. I'll just be taking him in Geldings at Halter and then letting him stand at the trailer and see the typical show commotion. I'll be showing my friend's Quarter Horse mare in the other events - Mares at Halter, western pleasure, walk trot, western horsemanship, etc. If things move along fast enough, I'll ride her in speed, too. Just started doing speed last show, it's a blast!!!

BTW, if you used to be in horses, you might be interested in the lineage of these two - my colt's grandsire is Iron Maker and my friend's mare is from the Impressive bloodlines. 

Well, I'm headed out. Will be back tomorrow, though.


----------



## Mirelena (Jul 3, 2009)

Illuin said:


> Mir's game? Really? Hmmm.


Thank you! I'm glad I'm not the only one who was thinking that. ^_^;; It's a joint effort. Everyone has pitched in to formulate the (most excellent) plot. I'm just one of the louder ones in the thread. LoL We <heart> Illuin!

Go Elor! Knock 'em dead!

Allright. I obviously didn't get back to posting the other night. My bad. ^_^;; Here is the answer I was going to post:

To be quite frank, I rather like the spin that El has put on Fir's introduction, but that largely has to do with the fact that I've been working closely with her and she is well acquainted with the inner workings of our thread. HOWEVER! I definitely do not want Fir to feel discounted! Is there some way that we can integrate the two ideas together?

If you are willing, Firawyn, I think it would be ideal for you to discover Dar's character the way El outlined and enter that way. (It makes more sense with the nature of all our characters. What with your dwarf being a kind of "dragon protector.") I also like your idea of the dwarf journeying with the elves to Rivendell as you outlined. Is that amenable to everyone?

Dar, from there you should have some fun posts to write while interacting with Firawyn and then formulating a plan of action from there. From what I know of your character, this kind of challenge will be right up his alley, right?

<insert upbeat and encouraging happiness here>


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 3, 2009)

Okay, so let me get this straight...

Baraz the Dragon-Protector, comes of the hill and sees Dar, who he has been warned is the dragon slayer, so he goes and decides to pick a fight with him, find out what may have happened to Baruk. 

Then, Baraz goes and meets with your lot, and we all go off to Rivendell together. Is that what I'm seeing here? 

Anyone want to fill me in on some of the long term plans for this RP? That would make it easier for me to shoot you new ideas...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 4, 2009)

The core of the thing is this...I was basically shot two ideas at the same time. Illuin at first proposed having a contest of sorts, to see who could figure out what Chrys's treasure is. Mir then wanted to go on an adventure, so we've sort of combined things and are now heading to Rivendell in the hopes that someone smarter than we are can tell us what the treasure says when it speaks since it appears to be some form of elvish our intrepid young elves don't know...probably something very archaic. 

After discovering what the treasure wants, we're going to try to fulfill it's wish. There, I think that's it in a nutshell. Any additions?


----------



## Mirelena (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah! That's it in a nutshell. If memory serves, there were a few more specifics that might be helpful. Things like the caretaker of the treasure is in Arda looking for it. The treasure (which is the moon) waxes and wanes, and when it wanes, it actually goes out, so we have to return it before it expires. (The idea is that, if the moon is waxing right now, then we have about sixty story days to finish the adventure. We might actually have a finished thread! )
I think there were supposed to be some other small side-adventures like the treasure being stolen and having to get it back. (Originally it was supposed to be stolen by dwarves. If we have a dwarven friend, this might help things clear up faster.) This dragon chase fits in perfectly as well, also.

Does that clear up confusion or just make it worse? If it makes it worse, then just disregard the confuzed elf and pay attention to the marvelous dragon.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 5, 2009)

*blinks several times to recover from large amounts of information being processed*

*cough* Illuin *cough* 

Okay, I'm good. Now - the treasure (which is the moon?)...so it's like a race to beat D-day, basically. If we fail to get the treasure...where?...then Middle Earth perishes because we (did I say we...I meant they...I spend too much time here! ) no longer have a moon? (though technically, a world doesn't need a moon, just a sun, to be habitable.) But yea, I get the picture, moon wanes forever, bad thing for the peeps of ME. 

Questions:

We're going to Rivendell to seek smarter elves...do we find them?

Does the journey end when we find the answer, or when we get this thing back to it's keeper in Arda?

Does Lord Elrond send us on a mission, or do we volunteer?

What year is this set?

Chrys, are we guessworking with Tolkien's dragons, or am I missing some vital Tolkien-wrote source all about what/when/where/all about dragons in Middle Earth story?


Idea:

What if (now don't be mad Chrys) Baruk (who is a young dragon, when you look at it), steals the treasure from Chrys, and THAT'S why your lot decide to come with Baraz to find him...that creates a bit of healthy tention within our group (cause it's boring when everyone gets on oh so well), and it ties the dragon hunting (searching) into the plot about the treasure. 

Thoghts?

PS...Seriously Chrys, I've never played a dragon, or a dwarf before, so I'm relying on you to help me out here!! I always play half-elves or men. However, I am...what's the term... "expanding my horizons".


----------



## Elorendil (Jul 5, 2009)

Meh. Horse show got rained out. 

In answer to your questions, Fir:

Yes, we find smart elves. Specifically, Elrohir and Elladan. This is set after the War of the Ring, so Elrond is already gone across the sea.

The journey ends when we get the lamp back to it's keeper.

We volunteer, since Chrys found the treasure and feels a bit of responsibility for it. Elor and Mir are just tagging along with their scaly friend and are also intrigued by this thing (what, with elves loving stars and the moon and such...). 

Hope that clears things up a bit... So have we decided exactly what we're doing from here and who should post next?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 6, 2009)

Heh, confusion reigns I see.

I was given to understand that Baruk was missing. That he was (for some reason) supposed to show up in Imladris (and elves were NOT supposed to have apoplexy), but that he had failed to show. That I could deal with, because otherwise the forum will end up seeing a side of the gentle Chrysophalax it has never seen before. Dragons are highly territorial and barely suffer their mates, much less a stranger. If this other dragon were to show up and attempt to steal her treasure, there would be a bloodbath, pure and simple.

As to Dragons in general in ME, from what I understand the few lesser spawn of the Great Ones are still prowling the wastes of the Withered Heath. Aside from my creation Magnus, the entirely fictitious LARGE silver dragon, (Chrys's mate who is usually AWOL) there were no large dragons remaining after Smaug was slain...something we dragons don't talk about.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 6, 2009)

To clarify: Baruk went out in search of other dragons (because being raised by a dwarf he did not know how territorial he was supposed to be!) He did not say how long he'd be gone, but he did tell Baraz he'd come back. After visiting HIS kin in the mountains, Baraz goes to Rivendell, knowing that it would be a place Baruk would know to look for him. He waited seven years for Baruk to return, and then heard about the dragonslayer, and fears the worst. 

I'm really flexible as to what the fate of Baruk is. He could have been killed by another dragon, he could still be looking for dragons, he could have found a dragon who taught him all about being a dragon and turned agaist his dwarven friend, he could have alreay been slain by Dar's man...or he could be lost somewhere crying in a corner hoping Baraz will find him. I don't know. I'm more inclined to have him live, merely because, as you pointed out, there arn't many dragons left. From a RPer's point of view, I'd prefer he lives, and since dragons live for quite some time, I would have an already developed Dragon Character to use in some other RP that takes place after this one.  

You know it's funny, I never thought about playing with a dragon before this RP showed up, but my Chinese zodiac IS a Dragon. lol, so, it's kind of in my blood.


----------



## Mirelena (Jul 8, 2009)

Fir, I really like the idea of Baraz hunting the dragon hunter to pump him for information about his dragon friend. It seems to me that we should leave the other details to you. ((If you really want an opinion, I agree with you that Baruk should be alive somewhere.)) If you would be willing to engage Dar's character first, that would be ideal. From there, you have a rough idea of where the thread is going.

I think you either you or Daranavo should write the next post. I really look forward to the new interactions we will all have. See you posting!


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm game to write the next post. I'll have it done tomorrow. Where is Dar? I still want to know what the character's name is? He used Jayden in one post, and Fargus in the other?


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay, so I got ambitious. I just posted. A bit longish, as far as my "normal" goes. Let me know what you think.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 9, 2009)

I need a clarification please. Is this before or after Elrond has left for the West?


----------



## Mirelena (Jul 9, 2009)

Fir - Awesome! XD

Chrys - since El and I seem to be incapable of playing characters before the Third Age ((<wink @ El>)), this is set in the Fourth Age after Elrond left.

Dar - Anytime you feel like posting, please do so. I'm really looking forward to seeing what you do with the curveball Fir has thrown at you. ^_~


----------



## Elorendil (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol, Mir, I've played elves from earlier ages.

Nice post, Fir. Length doesn't matter so long as it's quality as well as quantity, and yours was well written.


----------



## Mirelena (Jul 9, 2009)

<mutters at Elorendil> yeah. ONCE. <BLASE HIMBEEEEEEEEEREN>


----------



## Elorendil (Jul 9, 2009)

You mis-spelled it. Himberen has two e's, and it's a noun so it should be capitalized, like this: *blase Himbeeren*

So, should we let Fir and Dar have a post or two before we jump in again??


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. I enjoyed writing that post. 

As far as next post, I've had some thoughts. Baraz is presently storming toward you guys, in hopes to warn the dragon about the sheep. The next post could be Baraz running into Chrys, or you elves rolleyes, and meeting your lot.

AND THEN, I was thinking that Baraz will storm back over the ridge in hopes that Dar has not left, so he can ask what he meant to ask before - had Dar killed Baruk, had he seen him, etc. 

And then, Baraz could storm back over the ridge again for some reason (??) to see your lot...and basically what I'm seeing in my head is that we'll hve this comic-like thing where Baraz storms back and forth over the ridge between your camp and Dar's. And when everyone decides to move on and Baraz has to make a choice - 

a) follow Dar in hopes that the dragon hunter will lead him to Baruk.

b) follow your lot (which is my plan, but you guys are going to have to help me out here and come up with a compelling reason for him to do so).

Thoughts?


----------



## Elorendil (Jul 21, 2009)

It's suddenly very quiet here...

Fir, I like your idea. It leaves options open as far as who actually ends up going on in the story and will allow some good character development. 

Dar, I believe we are waiting on a post from you. At least, Mir and I discussed that it would probably be best for you to post your character's reaction to Baraz next.

C'mon guys, let's get rolling! *fingers are itching to write a post*


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 27, 2009)

alright ill get something up soon. I just bought a house and it came with a HUGE garden. Thus, water, soil, and lots and lots of sweat seem to be my after work hours of late.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Dar...sometime this year maybe?


----------



## Mirelena (Aug 26, 2009)

<poke, poke, poke> Dar! We're waiting on you, love. Next step: your personal e-mail. Muahahahahaaaaa!


----------



## Elorendil (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay, guys, lets get this thing going!! Dar, where are you? Post please! The thread is growing stagnant.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 10, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing. How long do we wait for Dar before discussing moving on without his character? It's been weeks...part of committing to a RP is committing to the time - and no offense to Dar, but if he was so busy, perhaps joining a RP was a bad plan?


----------



## Mirelena (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree. I don't know that there is a logical progression at this point. Is there someone who would be willing to write the next post? I'm willing to volunteer myself as long as no one minds waiting a few more days (I might get a post up this weekend, but it would probably be closer to Tuesday night US time). We can have the interaction between Fir and Chrys, and--if Dar does not return very soon--we can let Chrys eat him.  It will reestablish the primal element of her character ((or something)).


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 14, 2009)

Well if memory serves (I'm going to have to reread the whole thing if we're starting this back up), then I posted last, so as to not anger the mods and double post *snicker* , someone else may go. I'm the newb to this RP, so I do think that someone else gets to make the call as to who gets eaten.


----------



## Elorendil (Sep 16, 2009)

I vote that Chrys eats Dar. It sure would be entertaining. Dearest dragon, would you like to write a post to that effect for us? Then we can hopefully get this thing going again. When it comes time for me to post, I shall endeavour to do so in a timely fashion, but preparing for my recital is consuming most of my energy right now. Practicing 6+ hours a day zaps the brain like nothing else!!


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 12, 2009)

I think I'd be glad to. Maybe that'll get us back on track. Give me a day or two, ladies!


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea Chrys. Eat him. Let's get this story moving!


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok, I have posted. My apologies for the long absence, I have no excuse. Enjoy!


----------



## Mirelena (Nov 28, 2009)

Awwww, I was looking forward to Chrys eating people. 
Thanks for the post, Dar. Hopefully we can get the story moving forward again.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 28, 2009)

Well welcome back! I'll try to get a post up in a few days.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 2, 2009)

OKAY, the more I look at this, the more I think the next post needs to come form Chrys. 

Where are you dragon? What do you think?


----------



## Elorendil (Jan 28, 2010)

I shall poke our beloved dragon and ask her to post, or at least to poke her head in and contribute her thoughts on what should happen next. I think we have a couple of options: 1) Chrys can come back and be really mad that some random dwarf tried to axe her companions. She could then try to eat Fir's character when he arrives. 2) One of the elves could post next, reacting to having her favorite mug broken to bits by some nasty, scheming dwarf (or so she thinks). 3) Fir could post next and arrive at our group and face the wrath of two angry elves. Option one has the advantage of some interesting character development between Chrys and Fir. Option two (which actually could be combined with option one, now that I think of it) gives the elves' perspective and perhaps provides some continuity that might otherwise be lacking? Option three, however, is the most expedient and could cut out some extra posts and get the story moving along again. We could always throw in some of the elves' reaction in retrospective in the upcoming posts. Thoughts?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 29, 2010)

I still think that the next post needs to be from Chrys. It's my one character meeting her three...I hate to try and work out what all three of them would say and do, especially this early. I just don't know the characters that well. 

Chrys?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 29, 2010)

Fir knows why I haven't been around lately, but yes, yes, alright, I'll try to post over the weekend. I hope the world has been treating my elf-friends nicely?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 29, 2010)

Take your time Chrys. The RP isn't going anywhere without you. Take care of home and hearth before you come out to play.


----------



## Elorendil (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, dear dragon, we have waited, what, 6 months for a post from Dar? Another day or two or three (or a week or two...) won't hurt anything.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone know if Illuin still wants to come out and play?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sure we could drag him out of the shadows...hehe, I know where he lives!

Oh Illuin!


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 31, 2010)

I posted. That should get things moving again. Sorry Chrys, the ball is back in your court...

Unless you want to jump in and try the "his word against mine" ploy with your dragon-slayer, Dar.

Or you could always post, Elorendil.


----------



## Mirelena (Feb 1, 2010)

Good to see that things are progressing again. Have I mentioned recently how much I enjoy RPing with such talented individuals?
Just wanted to let you know that I have not died or completely abandoned the thread either. Much affection.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 1, 2010)

You could always post too, Mir!! lol


----------



## Elorendil (Feb 3, 2010)

Great! I will work on posting, perhaps tomorrow night. Definitely over the weekend, at the latest. Hopefully, we can get the thread rolling again!


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 10, 2010)

Lady El? Where's that post? Let's get this rolling again guys.


----------



## Mirelena (Feb 28, 2010)

Firawyn said:


> You could always post too, Mir!! lol


Awesome. I had been under the impression that you were specifically looking for a post from El, so I had been holding out. No longer!
Muahahahaha.
Let's see what kinds of trouble we can get ourselves into, shall we?


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 28, 2010)

Go for it Mir. Anything to get this rolling again. I just can't see where I can go without some reaction from one of you three ----> El, Chrys, or you, Mir. Someone, please, POST!! lol


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 5, 2010)

I love your new sig, Mir. I miss MERPG like crazy!

*ahem* Ladies, where are you?


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 6, 2010)

Still here, still waiting. You back in the world Chrys?


----------

